# newbie here



## princesspandora (Sep 3, 2007)

This website is full of the most amazingly beautiful and supportive women. I never join boards, but I had to join here. I just had a baby so I'm not feeling my physical appearance. Instead of being a slob, I figured I'd be the baddest big girl I can be. I've really started experimenting with different hair and makeup looks and it really makes a big difference in the way I feel about myself. I welcome any comments and suggestions and I'm looking forward to being a part of this group.


----------



## Janice (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to our community! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congraulations on your baby!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 3, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!! You'll really love it here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh welcome!  Congratulations on your new baby, that is so exciting.  What did you have and what's your baby's name?


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## L281173 (Sep 5, 2007)

HowdY!!!  My name is Lakitha


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey there!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

Woo hoo......welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 6, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will def love it here.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Princess.. I'm new too!!! Welcome


----------



## Rene (Sep 15, 2007)

*welcome!!!*


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome Mama!


----------



## Tendertoni (Sep 19, 2007)

*WELCOME!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*You'll love it here!!!!


----------

